# مكتبة شاملة لدراسة الطيران



## ابن ليبيا 78 (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال اخوانى


شباب انا من ليبيا ولدى مكتبة طيران ضخمة جدا اشتريتها اثناء دراستى فى الولايات المتحدة احتفظ بها ويبلغ حجمها بالجيجا 600 جيجا تقريبا
نبدا بمحتويات المكتبة وهذا فيض من غيض
1- كورسات تعليم الطيران بحسب نظام faa وايضا jaa
gleims
ppl ir cpl multi engine atpl cfi


sporty insturment rating 7 dvd 


king flight school
ppl + cpl and many takeoff courses


oxford 
جميع الكورسات والكتب


jeppesen
كل ما اصدرته الشركة
من ال ppl وحتى cfi و cpl multi engine


بالاضافة الى اكثر من 300gb
من برامج الطيران المتخصصة لدراسة طائرات معينة وعمل تايب رايتنج وانت فى البيت على جهاز الكمبيوتر وعلى انواع كثيرة من الطائرات سواء عائلة boieng او airbus وغيرهما من الطائرات 
بالاضافة الى برامج الطيران التشبيهى
من طائرات وسنرى ومطارات وبرامج محاكاة وغيرها وكل النسخ dvd واصلية يعنى مش من النت و راح انسخ لك نسخة طبق الاصل ومجربة
بالاضافة الى اكثر من 200 فيلم وثائقى عن الطيران بجميع انواعه قمة فى الروعة


يعنى باختصار جميع ماسوف تحتاجه و تدرسه فى الطيران سواء الرخصة الاوربية او الامريكية او الكندية متوفر وباسعار رخيصة
التوصيل داخل ليبيا مجانا وللوطن العربى ب dhl او aramx
على نفقة المشترى


للسؤال عن سعر اى كورس او فيلم او برنامج اتصل على
ايمن بن عوض
00218913902306​


----------

